# Tests tests and more tests - help



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

like most of you I need a load of tests done for Moscow & Kiev can anyone suggest a reasonable priced clinic in London for 

blood tests,
smear test
mammogram !
thyroid ultrasound 

I can get some of these through my doctors but the results can take up to 8 weeks to come back.
Has anyone any idea of costs of these at the clinics themselves? i am waiting for a response currently

many thanks
a frustrated Nats
x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Nats the london fertility clinic will do all the tests you need (however they have just increased their prices).  Are you going out to kiev for an intial appointment - often if you are paying for tests it is quicker and cheaper to get them done at your clinic you will be visiting, you can get them done on your initial visit.  if you are not ask them when they need it for.  

I had tests done through my gp for ceram and they were absolutely fine with waiting for some of the results - so it depends on what your time frame is - but theres no problem getting them done, its just that you will pay

e.g. lfc charge £100 for HIV and Hep; about £40 for other blood tests; £100 a scan

your local hospital sexual health clinic will do HIV; Hep; Syphillis for free and you get the results in a week - you need to check for opening times.  My gp did my intiial tests for me chlamydia etc and i had most of the results over a 3 week period.  Some, i think its the syphillis take longer!  Lovely!  So perhaps you could ask about that 8 weeks?  It might not be for all of the tests - perhaps you could get the 8 week test done privately and get the ones that only take a week done through your gp ...

If i hadnt got my tests done by GP etc or  in time i would just have had them done at ceram .....

There is a thread somewhere on this board, called getting scans or bloods and there is a list of places where you can go ....  lots of places in london and elsewhere

Most of the clinics should have a price list on their website -but scans go around £100 - £200 and bloods are usually £50 a test ......

Hope this helps - sorry if parts dont make sense, typing this quickly at work|!!!!


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

many thanks
will have a hunt around
xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi

Try the Doctors Laboratory in Wimpole Street- they are very good and a 48 hour turnaround.

good luck


roze


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

My husband and I had all the blood tests, I had a smear and a ultrascan (not a thyorid scan) at Kiev but I wasn't asked to do a mammogram, husband also had semen analysis and had his swimmers frozen.  It came to around £160 for both of us.  They take about a week to come through.


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to Isida and I think they will do all the test.  I'm going over just for two days and back again to here.

Cathy


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Cathy, I have been lurking around for about 6 months now. When are you going ot be at Isida? I am going out in the next month or so. Please contact me so we can share experiences if nothin else.
All the BEST babyblissXXX


----------

